# Krazy Krest Custom Arrow Wraps



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Anyone know of a cheap place to get a website done? PM me. If I sell like 50 dozen wraps each month I might make enough profit to get a small website for like $15/month.


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

blue flame


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Blue flame 2


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

They really look sharp Brad!


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Please do not PM me about the wraps anymore. Use the e-mail provided above for orders and any questions. Thanks.


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Prices are in US dollar. Orders outside the US must pay shipping.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*Rip off artist*

Help those who help the cause.

I stay true to the game.


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

I now accept paypal, so you people outside the US can use that. Otherwise please send a check.


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

I was asked the purpose of arrow wraps so here is the answer.

The purpose of MY arrow wraps are to 1.) Make stripping fletching easier on carbon shafts. You don't scrape any carbon off. 2.) Make a more attractive looking shaft and personal appearence to the shaft.


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

hey brad i emailed you today was wondering if you got the email
robk


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

*WEBSITE NOW UP!!*

go to http://krazykrest.tripod.com


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Brad,

Those arrow wraps you came up with look very nice indeed! And, I might add that the PRICE isn't all that high either - - lots better than $15.95 per dozen, ha!

What about 3" lengths? Lots of people shoot only a 1.8" vane or slightly shorter, and IMHO, 3" is PLENTY of length for these types of fletches?

Just asking/suggesting? GOOD JOB, I'm impressed.

field14


----------



## xxxarcher (Feb 4, 2003)

Buy 6" and cut them in half, you could have 2 dozen for the price of 1...sorta!


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

I will post a poll. Whatever the majority is (if there are a good number of votes) I will make my next batch that length. These wraps are pretty wide as well so if you have x10 I am sure you can cut them in half and get 2 dozen out of one. I also think a longer flame looks better. 1 inch is not going to make much difference in weight.

Also if you notice both prices are pretty much the same per inch. But if you do cut them in half they will not look quite right because of the flame pattern. 

THE WRAPS ARE NOW IN STOCK AND READY FOR SHIPMENT

[email protected]


----------



## Dacotah (Aug 9, 2002)

I fletched my hunting arrows...GT 5575 XT's with Brad's 6" flo. green Krazy Krest wraps and 4" helical feathers. 

I wouldn't have paid $15/doz for wraps, and these worked great at half the cost.


----------



## Dacotah (Aug 9, 2002)

forgot the pic.


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

WOW! those look nice! Glad you like them.


----------



## JEB (Aug 6, 2003)

go to any sign business and buy a sheet of plain white sticker material for 2 bucks for 2 feet and you can make all the wraps and colors under the sun


----------



## mloncar (Mar 3, 2003)

nice wraps!!!!


----------



## dead-x-man (Apr 22, 2003)

Brad, have you thought of allowing customers to have their initials on the wraps to make your wraps FITA legal? Also having numbers on them would be great. I like to number my arrows.


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Yes I have thought about it. IMO it is cheaper and easier to just write your numbers and initials on the arrows. As far as I know All arrow wraps are FITA legal, it does not mattter if your initials come on it already. The numbers would not be a good idea because if you mess up on one arrow and have to re-fletch you will have the same number twice  customozed wraps may be available, just write me your idea and I will see what I can do.


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

Hey Brad,

How about a sunburst wrap to match my Scepter 3 riser?


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

GREAT thinkin Marty. I am going to have some made up tomorrow.

LeEarl


----------



## Cityboy (Feb 27, 2003)

*Sent You an E-mail !!*

Hi Brad: I sent you an e-mail I would like to order some blue flames I just don't know where to send the money order. Please let me know how much One dozen Blue flame 4inch. will cost shipped to my house in Washington. You stayed with a friend of mine for the Nationals in Darington he said you were a great guy and a good shot as well. 
Thanks
Cityboy
e-mail = ([email protected] )please be sure to use the underscore inbetween first and last name.


----------



## Lusch (Nov 8, 2002)

Is it possible to use wraps with spin wings? Anyone got pics?


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

I don;t know of anyone who has used them with spin wings but I would assume that you can. I could send you one wrap free + shipping $5.00 if you want to try it. if you want a dozen or so I will give them to you free shipping.


----------

